

Life Advice: Mike Rowe from Dirty Jobs - ezl
http://dailycow.com/a-fan-asked-mike-rowe-for-life-advice-his-response-is-perfect/

======
DanielStraight
I think this is the original URL:

[https://www.facebook.com/TheRealMikeRowe/photos/a.1513424915...](https://www.facebook.com/TheRealMikeRowe/photos/a.151342491542569.29994.116999698310182/773932499283562)

------
th3iedkid
>>Many people today resent the suggestion that they’re in charge of the way
the feel. But trust me, Parker. Those people are mistaken

Getting yourself to feel in a controlled fashion is rather difficult!

